# Is this a joke or real?



## Fangblade1 (3 June 2013)

This guy talks about how people could of made 190000+ just by investing 5k. 


Quote"Had you bought gold and nickel explorer Sirius Resources (ASX:SIR) back in July for just 6c, and sold just FOUR MONTHS later, you could have turned a $500 investment into $19,695...or $5,000 into a life changing $196,950 ”” the sort of return you can usually only dream about.
All four 'hidden' Aussie resource gems in your portfolio would have turned a twenty grand investment into $254,970 in fairly short order. That's close to $235k pure profit!"

Here is the article http://pro.portphillippublishing.com.au/p05better352/WOSIP532/


If you scroll down to "But just so you know I'm not kidding..." in big letter black writing you will see what im talking about. 


Can anyone confirm that this can actually happen or is this guy pulling peoples legs?


----------



## Country Lad (3 June 2013)

Fangblade1 said:


> or is this guy pulling peoples legs?




More like dipping into your wallet most likely.  From a quick look around it appears one of his tips may have been AYN in Dec 2011.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## mr. jeff (3 June 2013)

The spruiking is strong.
Their recommendations alone distorted the market.
Not many came through that strongly.

It is true that some of those stocks did that well, not sure that they were their picks though, they are just making an example of what does happen to one fish and chip shop owner in a million.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 June 2013)

If someone is really able to make that sort of money then they'll either be trading for themselves or at least employed by the likes of a major bank or fund manager and earning a fortune. 

The one certainty is that they won't need your comparatively trivial amount of money for subscribing to their newsletter or whatever else they are offering.

If it sounds too good to be true then almost certainly it is. Most people like this, make their money from newsletters, seminars and the like rather than actually trading in the market which says all you need to know about their actual abilities at making a profit through trading.

My comments here are general, I haven't looked into this one specifically, but 99% of these sorts of claims fall into this category.


----------



## noirua (19 August 2018)

The Magic Roundabout
https://www.share-talk.com/wp-conte...623-high_res-planet-earth-iiJPG-1-246x185.jpg


----------



## wfdTamar (24 August 2018)

You have to wonder how many of their golden tips have been duds.

On a similar note I saw a banner ad on au.investing.com for this site:

https://bluetrading.com

that talks of 20% per month profit, but c'mon, that gotta be BS surely? Requires a €3000 (A$4700) or €12.500 ($20,000) minimum investment. Looking for reviews all you find is a lot of suspect looking glowing ones. Their CPA audit was done by what looks like a one man band accountancy firm in a small city in South Africa.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 August 2018)

I notice they claim "Our diverse team has a combined 40 years experience." I counted 11 people in the team. 40 / 11 = 3.6 years average each. Maybe one team member has 30 years experience and the rest have 1 year experience each.  



wfdTamar said:


> You have to wonder how many of their golden tips have been duds.
> 
> On a similar note I saw a banner ad on au.investing.com for this site:
> 
> ...


----------



## wfdTamar (28 August 2018)

Well, on the plus side - they won't be burnt out     Yes, I think it's (the returns) in the 'too good to be true' and everything about the site screams 'stay away'.


----------



## MarketMatters (4 September 2018)

Whilst the statement could be true (otherwise they breach false advertising or misrepresentation) you have to ask yourself the questions...
1. Would you have bought a 6c stock?
2. How much would you have invested or willing to risk?
3. How long would you have held it before tossing it in the bin? Didn't move for quite a few years! (That's prospecting for you!)
3. When do you think you would have exited the holding as it run up fast before trading sideways for 3 years?

If you are really, really dedicated then follow Mark Creasy (largest shareholder 34.5%) who helped discover the Nova and Bollinger nickel projects, for the next big win.


----------



## noirua (20 June 2019)




----------



## tech/a (20 June 2019)

Yes it “Can” happen I’ve seen it happen and had it happen on a smaller scale quite a bit myself
My diggers is 600% in a little over a week  While trading Techtrader in early 2000 s
There were quite a few 300% plus.

I personally wouldn’t follow tips.
From the view of taking buy and sell recommendations 
Learn how to trade them 
Of course you have to find one then stay on it!

It’s a great topic but one that can and does occur more often than people think.


----------



## Ed. (9 July 2019)

Fangblade1 said:


> This guy talks about how people could of made 190000+ just by investing 5k.
> 
> 
> Quote"Had you bought gold and nickel explorer Sirius Resources (ASX:SIR) back in July for just 6c, and sold just FOUR MONTHS later, you could have turned a $500 investment into $19,695...or $5,000 into a life changing $196,950 ”” the sort of return you can usually only dream about.
> ...




This can and does happen a lot, I actually bought 150K shares in that particular company in Oct 2010 for 0.007C and another 170K at 0.01C in Sept. 2010, I sold 16K at 0.21C March 11.
I have no idea what I sold the rest  in the end or at what price, as I got hit by an encryption virus a couple of years back which wiped out the info on my PC. But vaguely I remember they got up to a couple of dollars each (many years later), unfortunately I sold mine a long time before then. Have been kicking myself since as it would  have been nice to have hung onto them. The trouble is you never know what will happen in the future so you could hang on and loose the lot or you could make big bucks. Another company I was buying at was PrimaBiomed, that one was .001C and I bought about 500K, it ended up at about 0.28C but again made some profit and sold long before it hit that top price.

So yes it does happen often, trick is knowing which ones to buy, how long to hold on to, and sell before they drop. Crystal ball anyone? These stock teasers talk about if you had bought them at the time ... yada yada etc. but were they saying it at that time? Anyone can look up old records and quote that particular stocks rapid share rise,  doesn't mean they were recommending them at the time though or knew something that the rest of us didn't. As for me I lost most of my dough through a few companies that I held on to and they crashed severely,  latest one was FTT, have a look at its chart. That one just cleaned me out.  I am just starting again this past few months and slowly increasing my stock value but it's going to a long road.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 March 2022)

It's a bit like this....
Could be real, could be fake.
Nothing like being there and giving it a little poke...
The surrounds and commentary suggest this one's real (big). 😵



A 1000% rise could have been had from CPH last year... and the hot tip was handed out behind the scenes.
Most chose to discard the tip though...  🤫🤔


----------



## tech/a (3 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> It's a bit like this....
> Could be real, could be fake.
> Nothing like being there and giving it a little poke...
> The surrounds and commentary suggest this one's real (big). 😵
> ...





Thats clearly Fake.

But CPH wasn't. Happened to get on it and increase a small account 700% in a few weeks.
Not from a tip just price action. Could have been a lot more but sold at 33c and in 2 hrs hit 47c
until closing below the sell and staying below.

They happen right place right time and good analysis can help maximize. But you really need to hit them
hard and have lower time frames to watch closely with the time to manage the trade.

Running around to site meetings while your trade is moving at $1000 a tick isn't conducive to maximizing profits!

There have and will be others.


----------



## tech/a (3 March 2022)

CRN 
Is one I got on yesterday and doing fine currently


----------

